# Calibrar velocidad de casseteras



## Rafael hifi (Ago 1, 2019)

Deseo saber cómo calibrar la velocidad de reproducción de mi doble cassetera Denon Dn 770R, la velocidad es acelerada en ambos lados A y B cuando grabo en otra cassetera que está correcta su velocidad; ahora en el diagrama figuran unos controles speed que no estoy seguro si tocarlos o no pues al tener la misma alteración podría tratarse de un defecto en común, si grabo algo aquí se reproducirá lento en otra máquinas. Adjunto imagen gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2019)

Ya cambiaste correas ?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 1, 2019)

Teniendo dos motores es muy raro que ambos controles estén fuera de rango, como te dice Dosmetro, no habrás cambiado las correas y colocaste una mas gruesa??
Si no tenes otra alternativa mas que ajustar, el que dice N-speed es normal speed, el otro es Higth speed que se usa para las grabaciones a lata velocidad y asi acortar los tiempos de grabación.
Hace unos años existía un casete con un tono de audio grabado a una X frecuencia y con un osciloscopio o freceuncimetro se podía ajustar la velocidad basandose en ese patrón.


----------



## Rafael hifi (Ago 10, 2019)

Gracias por su respuesta amigos, la máquina la compré de segundo uso de modo que ignoro si las fajas fueron cambiadas pero luego de sus consejos me animé a usar los reguladores del diagrama, primero grabé en otra cassetera un sonido continuo de 30 segundos y con esto calibré ambos lados de mi Denon. Ahora está perfecta, un abrazo y la mejor de las suertes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 14, 2019)

Yo recuerdo que utilizaba la grabación de una emisora, que cada hora en punto emitía cuatro pitidos con una separación y cadencia típicas. Una vez reparado esperaba a la emisión y comparando con la grabación le daba el último retoque.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

Yo grababa un reloj  despertador de esos a pilas (clac-clac-clac ...)


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 14, 2019)

Si esta a alta velocidad es porque un rodillo de goma no está presionando bien o el botón con el mecanismo de PLAY no ha "bajado" por completo accionando el rodillo de goma... (experimenté con muchos equipos de sonido antes y arruine muchos mas) y de último dentro de cada motor de metal hay un agujero, ese se introduce un destornillador plano para graduar la velocidad del motor... tiene dentro un pequeño potenciómetro... podes graduarlo así


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 15, 2019)

Algo parecido a lo de *DOSMETROS , *grabar una cinta con el tono continuo de línea, de una línea telefónica fija en un grabador que se usará de patrón y reproducir la grabación en un oído de esta última en el reproductor a ajustar y en el otro oído, escuchar la línea telefónica y ajustar hasta que estén "cero batido". 

Para los que no sepan que es "cero batido", es una condición muy particular que se da en la audición cuando dos ondas sonoras tiene la misma frecuencia y es una expresión usada en los antiguos radioaficionados cuando se trataban de coincidir en la frecuencia/canal dos o más estaciones de radio.

Se necesita un poco de práctica y un oído que "no sea de madera" pero es muy efectivo y con una precisión aceptable para ser un método que carece de instrumental.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 15, 2019)

Sí y que el cliente no sea alguien que vive del canto y el baile, entonces te lo echan todo por tierra con su súper oído acostumbrado a distinguir notas y frecuencias. 
Me pasó con el director del ballet de tv de hace treinta años.


----------



## samanosukemx (Ago 20, 2019)

Lo bueno de saber un poco de musica es que ajustas dependiendo el tono en que este la cancion, se escucha  cuando esta fuera de tono


----------



## josee (Jul 5, 2020)

Hola, aprovecho este tema para ver si me sacan de dudas y puedo hacer yo los ajustes, hace poco cambie las correas de una cassetera doble pletina porque estaban las correas destrozadas por el paso del tiempo y poco uso. 

El equipo en cuestion es una aiwa z-r600 y al cambiar las correas todo funciona bien pero el sonido de las grabaciones es un poco mala, vocales gangosas y con muy pocos agudos, no se si sera desgaste.... Limpie con alcohol los cabezales y aparentemente parecen limpios, si necesitan fotos subo unas cuantas. Gracias foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Fotos de los cabezales , de frente


----------



## josee (Jul 5, 2020)

Hola DOSMETROS un placer como siempre, te dejo 4 fotos de cada uno de los cabezales, a ver si consigo que la restauracion se termine completamente ya que es un equipo que quiero mucho, y tiene ya sus años, de los 90 y largos.

Veras la pletina que graba y la que solo reproduce. Engrase todos las poleas dentadas y la verdad que no hace nada de ruido, va fino fino, y es una lastima que gangosee un poquito y no saque muchos agudos, lastima. Las fotos no puedo sacarlas de frente completamente ya que la tapa impide hacer la foto de frente. Gracias compañero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2020)

Hola a todos , las pletinas tienem dos tornillos de fijación donde uno es fijo y lo otro permite un ayuste para lograr maxima calidad de sonido.
Debes poner una cinta de alta calidad y ayustar cuidadosamente ese tornillo ouindo lo audio con auxilio de un bueno audiofono.
Ayuste lo tornillo  para maxima calidad de reproducción del sonido.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josee (Jul 5, 2020)

Estoy usando cintas de la marca basf parecen buenas no lo se cierto, el tornillo que mencionas es el que se ve en la foto con un muelle? Gracias compañero.

Edito: estos 3 agujeros que se ven en la foto no estan ahi por estar verdad? Sirven para el ajuste?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Estoy usando cintas de la marca basf parecen buenas no lo se cierto, el tornillo que mencionas es el que se ve en la foto con un muelle? Gracias compañero.
> 
> Edito: estos 3 agujeros que se ven en la foto no estan ahi por estar verdad? Sirven para el ajuste?


SI , ezacto , debes usar un "chiquito" destornillador phillips para ese ayuste.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 5, 2020)

¿Ese tornillo que es lo que regula , velocidad del giro de la cinta ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2020)

Ese tornillo es el ajuste de azimut, regula el ángulo de inclinación del cabezal de reproducción/grabación.

Esto puede ayudar:





						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## josee (Jul 5, 2020)

Gracias Daniel Lopes, cuando consiga un destornillador de esos are el ajuste y os comento que tal, la verdad esque es un poco el ajuste porque se escucha bastante bien, pero le falta el toque.

Ese tornillo ajusta y centra los cabezales rulfo, creo que la velocidad de la cinta se regula desde el motor si mal no creo, que respondan los entendidos en el tema. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Josee , primero desmagnetizas las cabezas , con alguna bobina montada en algún tornillo largo o en algún destornillador  , la conectas a alterna , quizás 6 o 12VAC lejos del cabezal , lo acercas y tocas el frente del cabezal y luego lo vuelves a alejar para desconectar.

El ajuste de azimuth se hace con un casette grabado comercial , no grabado en el mismo aparato !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2020)

Normalmente, a no ser que se trate de un cassette muy viejo, no hay que ajustar velocidad. Si va lento o "gangea" es problema mecánico o problema del motor (o su regulador interno).


----------



## josee (Jul 5, 2020)

Echare un ojo al video pero carezco de instrumental como osciloescopio, DOSMETROS no tengo una cinta comercial que tenga buen sonido solo tengo las grabaciones de este equipo, probare hacer lo de la desmagnetizacion que no tengo claro como hacerlo, tengo un inductor bastante pequeño que creo me podria servir. Como conecto los cables para hacer eso? Tengo un trafo en alterna de 12 voltios.

Pinchavalvulas las cintas que tengo son virgenes grabadas con este equipo sin ajustar, la reproduccion y grabacion no es lenta va bien, dudo que sea el motor, como ya he dicho antes es poco lo que le hace falta ajustar, a ver si puedo ajustarlo bien como pueda. Gracias a todos..... hoy e aprendido algo nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

Necesitás un inductor de unas 100 espiras los dos cables conectados al transformador. Se calentará un poco pero el proceso completo son 10 segundos mas o menos.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Necesitás un inductor de unas 100 espiras los dos cables conectados al transformador. Se calentará un poco pero el proceso completo son 10 segundos mas o menos.




¿De algún calibre en concreto?


----------



## josee (Jul 5, 2020)

Cuando vuelva a la casa traere todo el trafo inductor etc para desmagnetizar el cabezal, ya os contare como me a ido, gracias DOSMETROS, gracias a todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 5, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Pinchavalvulas las cintas que tengo son virgenes grabadas con este equipo sin ajustar, la reproduccion y grabacion no es lenta va bien.......


Sí, lo sé, sólo aclaraba para los que leen el post. Si tienes que retocar ajustes de velocidad es porque hay que ir pensando en cambiar correas o darle un repaso al motor y su alimentación, no así con los aparatos muy viejos que llevaban su regulador de velocidad externo y a veces con "reajuste mecánico"

Yo siempre lo he ajustado sin osciloscopio, a oido, a prueba y error y salvo casos puntuales... no quedaron mal. Solía utilizar cintas originales o grabadas con equipos nuevos. Una temporada usé cintas grabadas "patrón" (no las originales para reparar), cintas de las que venían en los contestadores telefónicos o de cursos de inglés que tenían señal "potente" para aguantar las múltiples repeticiones.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 5, 2020)

Sois unos artistas, y perros viejos, desconocía todo el tema, también es que los cassettes ya se abandonaron, ya solo utiliza uno el móvil conectado al amplificador, una pena...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 5, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿De algún calibre en concreto?


 
El necesario para que no se prenda fuego en 10 segundos   Solía dar 100 espiras en un bulón de hierro con cable telefónico


----------



## josee (Jul 6, 2020)

Hola, me decidí a restaurar éste equipo ya que suena muy bien, soy un nostálgico, probaré hacer todo lo que me decís y os contare como ha ido el ajuste, tengo que buscar destornilladores largos pare el cabezal. Gracias, a final de semana os contaré que tal. Yo tampoco sabía cómo hacerlo rulfo, jajaja, sois unos maquinas. Un saludo compañeros.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 6, 2020)

Una aclaración si a caso, en condiciones normales, las grabaciones no suenan con la calidad del sonido original, no en estos equipos, siempre tienen una merma de nivel agudo, el estado de la cabeza ayuda a evitar eso obviamente, pero tené en cuenta eso, podes tener todo perfecto, pero siempre le falta un poco.
Por otro lado, si la cabeza está bien ajustada o no, lo que se grabe con esa cabeza y se vuelva a escuchar con la misma, no influye esa mala calibración, eso sucede cuando la cabeza esta desalineada y se escucha en otro equipo con la cabeza alineada en otro lugar, es por eso que se usan cintas comerciales para las calibraciones, lo misma aplica a las velocidades.


----------



## josee (Jul 6, 2020)

En mi caso no tengo otro equipo para probar ni cintas originales, tengo claro lo que dices sobre la grabacion no es perfecta el unico problema esque hay canciones que se escuchan mejor que otras, en mi caso algunas vocales gangosean y en otras no. He hay el problemita, voy a intentar calibrar a oidometro a ver si tengo suerte y logro dejarlo bien.

Muchas gracias sergiot por tu opinion y todas las que dejen los foreros, un abrazo.

Edito: hoy compre el destonillador finito para hacer la calibracion espero tener suerte en el proceso ya os comentare como quede.


----------



## josee (Jul 8, 2020)

Estoy dandole vueltas de si tocar los tornillos a la cassetera por si la fastidio y queda peor, que harias vosotros sino teneis instrumentacion ni siquiera una cinta original para probar? Me lo estoy pensando muy mucho. Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 8, 2020)

No tienes ninguna cinta original??
Píllate alguna de esas  por 1 o 2 en el rastro, Wallapop o en cualquier sitios de esos...


----------



## sergiot (Jul 8, 2020)

no se necesita tanto instrumental, solo una cinta confiable, grabada con la cabeza bien ajustada, y con solo escuchar la reproducción vas moviendo el ajuste de la cabeza hasta que se escuche lo mas agudo posible, ese es el punto justo.


----------



## josee (Jul 8, 2020)

Mirare una cinta original en wallapop por que no tengo ninguna a mano original, a ver si consigo hacer el ajuste, gracias a los dos, un saludo.

Acabo de coger una cinta en wallapop a ver que tal.


----------



## jol45 (Jul 9, 2020)

Hola.   para ajustar la velocidad use el siguiente metodo;   la velocibdad debe ser de 1 7/8" pulgada (Favor confirmar la cifra) y con una casette cortada, pasaba la cinta por los cabrzales por 10 Seg, y luego lo media.
     Saludos


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Hola jol45 dudo que el problema sea la velocidad del motor, el problema que tengo es que en algunas canciones las vocales se escuchan gangosas pero no en todas las canciones,

he comprado una cinta original espero que se a el cabezal de reproduccion y no el de grabacion por que creo que el cabezal de grabacion, no se puede ajustar (creo) cuando lo vea y toque ya os contare como me a ido el ajuste. Gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 10, 2020)

Como aclaración, normalmente el cabezal de reproducción y el de grabación son el mismo.
El cabezal negro, que no tiene ajuste, está únicamente para inducir una señal que borra lo grabado anteriormente.


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Gracias por la aclaracion Pinchavalvulas, por que no sabia que el cabezal negro era para borrado creia que era el cabezal de grabacion juasss y veo que no tengo ni idea de casseteras, gracias nuevamente por la aclaracion. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 10, 2020)

Sí, ese cabezal lo "alimenta" un circuito oscilador que sólo entra en funcionamiento cuando se conmuta a grabación.
En los aparatos baratos "guarripés" se ahorraban circuitería cambiando el cabezal por un imán.  

El cabezal de la izquierda de la foto tiene un imán dentro y solo sube cuando se activa el mecanismo de grabación. Si estuviese fijo, como en el tuyo, borraría o metería ruido en las cintas originaleses.


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Buena explicacion porque no lo sabía, gracias, otra cosa que he aprendido lo tendré en cuenta, en el cabezal donde se ajusta desde el tornillo que lleva un muelle detrás lleva como un pegamento azulado en el tornillo, me imagino que será para que no se desajuste no ? Creo que podré moverlo aún con ese pegamento por llamarlo de alguna forma. Saludos.

Edito: Limpié los cabezales con un bastoncito de limpiar los oídos con limpia cristales, no tenía otra cosa, bueno alcohol normal si tengo pero no me atrevo a limpiar los cabezales con alcohol normal (no isopropilico).


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 10, 2020)

Alcohol normal vale. El tema de utilizar alcohol isopropílico es para zona sensibles, como plásticos transparentes, lentes plásticas, etc...
El lacre del tornillo es para eso, para que no se desajuste con las vibraciones. Suele ceder bien con un destornillador, sobre todo si es nuevo. Y una vez ajustado puedes volver a lacrar con pintauñas o algo similar.


----------



## josee (Jul 10, 2020)

Cuando vuelva a la casa donde tengo el equipo utilizare alcohol a ver si se acaba de limpiar mejor, el destonillador es nuevo lo compre adrede para esto y tengo pintauñas tambien, gracias Pinchavalvulas, nunca esta de más saber estas cosas.


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

Pregunta para DOSMETROS con este inductor tendre suficiente para desmagnetizar los cabezales, esta esmaltado servira ? Gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 11, 2020)

tiene que ser de nucleo de hierro y eso es una ferrite, te estas enroscando demaciado en ese problema, no hagas todo junto, hace por partes y evaluas lo hecho, con el cabezal gastado o mal calibrado el sonido es opaco, sin brillo, osea sin agudos y suene todo grabe, no es un sonido gangoso, y todas las cintas se deberian escuchar igual de bien o mal.
Si miras la cabeza que las linea negras del nucleo interno estan horizontales, quiere decir que no esta tan mal, es una aproximación a ojo de la su posición ideal, ojo con la llave de grabación que suele tener problemas varios cuando se ensucia, yo atacaria primero esa llave antes de seguir con lo otro, en la epoca de reparaciones habituales de esos equipos se tenia que limpiar muy seguido, imaginate ahora con tantos años encima.


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

Que es la llave de grabacion? No tengo ni idea sorry. Gracias un placer.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 11, 2020)

La llave de grabación es el conmutador largo que está en la placa y es accionado por la mecánica. 
Cuando presionas la tecla de rec junto con play una chapita empuja o deja de empujar, según el gusto del fabricante, el conmutador de grabación y este conmuta o intercambia las señales de radio, cinta o aux hacia el cabezal para grabar o hacia la etapa de bf.(amplificador de salida).

Si este no hace buen contacto puedes tener síntomas muy dispares que te vuelven loco a la hora de buscar la avería.


----------



## josee (Jul 11, 2020)

En mi caso para hacer una grabacion solo tengo que apretar un boton, mirare eso que me dices a ver si lo identifico subire unas fotos cuando tenga el equipo delante. Gracias por tu informacion me es muy util para aprender más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Pregunta para DOSMETROS con este inductor tendre suficiente para desmagnetizar los cabezales, esta esmaltado servira ? Gracias.




No , tiene que ser de hierro y en forma de lápiz


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

De acuerdo DOSMETROS, gracias.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 12, 2020)

La solución para el ajuste de velocidad cuando hemos verificado que las poleas están bien es grabar un tono de 1 Khz (que lo podemos generar con el mismo Nero Wave Editor) en una cinta con una pletina que sepamos que está correctamente ajustada, esto lo llamaremos tono patrón.

Ahora, reproducimos la cinta en la pletina que queremos ajustar y con ayuda de un frecuencímetro de audio, (se que hace años había un programa que hacía de frecuencímetro de audio usando la tarjeta de audio pero era un programa de 16 Bits que no funciona en máquinas de 64) ajustas hasta que mida 1.000 Hz.

Hay otro método el cual se puede hacer mediante un osciloscopio y lissajous, en el canal X insertamos un tono patron de 1 Khz que lo podemos generar con el mismo PC y en el otro canal, la pletina que queremos ajustar, la cual ajustaremos hasta que el círculo sea perfecto, signo de que las dos frecuencias coinciden exactamente. (Si no me equivoco de cuando estudié electrónica aunque las frecuencias sean iguales, siguiendo la inclinación del círculo se podía medir el desfase entre señales pero de lo que se trata es de que la frecuencia que se reproduzca en la pletina con la cinta patrón sea 1000 Hz, osease, igual que la cinta patrón.)

Recuerdo que en los manuales de servicio de SANYO se utilizaba otra cinta con un tono de 10 o 12 Khz para ajustar el azimuth, se inserta la cinta, se pulsa play y se monitoriza con un osciloscopio la señal hasta que ajustando el azimuth, la amplitud sea la mayor que se pueda pero esto se puede hacer "a oido" (si tenemos buen oido) ajustando hasta que los agudos sean más notables.


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

Muchas gracias en mi caso no tengo instrumental de ningun tipo, te agradezco tu comentario gracias lo tendre en cuenta. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2020)

Serían muy bienvenidas unas fotos del interior del aparato.

Viendo que la mecánica se activa por medio de botonera electrónica y no mecánica.. Seria de suponer que las conmutaciones en el modo rec también sean mediante circuitería electrónica por lo que quizás no exista el conmutador (llave) de grabación.
Habría que echarle un vistazo al manual.

Otra cosa, parece que la definición "gangear" no la traducimos todos del mismo modo. Si pudieses subir un vídeo (yutube) aclarando lo que tu percibes, entre todos podríamos ver cual es el fallo..


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

En cuanto tenga el equipo delante are unas fotos y videos y escuchareis lo que comento. Gracias Pinchavalvulas.

Manual, Aiwa ZR 600 SM pdf Aiwa ZR 600 SM pdf – Diagramasde.com – Diagramas electronicos y diagramas eléctricos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 12, 2020)

josee dijo:


> " en mi caso no tengo instrumental de ningun tipo",


Bueno en eses casos la salida es calibrar de "ouido" con una buena  cinta conocida y listo  , es lo que hay de mejor por hoy .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

De curioso y entrometido. No hay una regla de velocidad para el volante que esta detras? Ya que ese tiene que tener una velocidad constante en contraste al resto del mecanismo...   

Alguno que tenga una cassettera bien calibrada y un cuenta revoluciones que quiera donar sus mediciones?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2020)

Supongo que en su día habría una norma de velocidad para todos los aparatos, fuese la marca que fuese.
Yo sì llegué a ver cassettes que en lugar de carrete con cinta para grabar, llevaban un disco estroboscópico para ajustar la velocidad.
También había marcas que (en aparatos muy viejos) pegaban un disco estroboscópico en el volante de inercia para el mismo fín, ajuste exacto de velocidad.
Quizás se podría bajar de la web, imprimirlo y pegarlo en el volante de inercia, siempre y cuando este esté accesible y visible.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pero sabiendo la velocidad (en R.P.M. quizas?) con un simple papel blanco pegado (mayormente son negros los volantes de inercia) y algun contador de giros (optico, o en su defecto un iman y un sensor hall), se pueda regular. Habria que ver la exactitud del aparato.
Tengo un amplificador con cassette, pero dudo del funcionamiento correcto, ya que lo encontré tirado y tiene mas años que yo... Sino haria la prueba.

Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que los mas nuevos de los aparatos, necesitan de un cassette, ya que detecta cuando éste deja de girar, y hace que se ponga en "stop" (se detenga)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 12, 2020)

Sí, si lo haces sin cinta hay que meter los dedos para pulsar los microswitchs y te faltan dedos y manos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2020)

Si está mal la velocidad , la Novena de Beethoven te sale en tiempo de cumbia


----------



## josee (Jul 12, 2020)

Jajaja si cumbia, interesante todos los comentarios estoy aprendiendo mucho compañeros gracias.


----------



## analogico (Jul 12, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero sabiendo la velocidad (en R.P.M. quizas?) con un simple papel blanco pegado (mayormente son negros los volantes de inercia) y algun contador de giros (optico, o en su defecto un iman y un sensor hall), se pueda regular. Habria que ver la exactitud del aparato.
> Tengo un amplificador con cassette, pero dudo del funcionamiento correcto, ya que lo encontré tirado y tiene mas años que yo... Sino haria la prueba.
> 
> Lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que los mas nuevos de los aparatos, necesitan de un cassette, ya que detecta cuando éste deja de girar, y hace que se ponga en "stop" (se detenga)


no ,el diámetro del eje varia por fabricante, así que las rpm también variaran


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, si lo haces sin cinta hay que meter los dedos para pulsar los microswitchs y te faltan dedos y manos.



El tema que algunos "sensores" son mecanicos, y si o si tiene que girar uno de los "enrolladores" (no se como se llama)



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si está mal la velocidad , la Novena de Beethoven te sale en tiempo de cumbia










analogico dijo:


> no ,el diámetro del eje varia por fabricante, así que las rpm también variaran



Aaah, claro. Hace rato no habia agarrado sobre cassette. Tenes razon, hay algunos fabricantes que el eje (el que mueve la cinta junto al rodillo de goma) algunos lo hacen bastante grande, en comparacion a los demas...


----------



## josee (Jul 13, 2020)

Muy bueno el video DJ T3 jajaja. Esta semana espero tener el equipo delante os informare y desmontare el equipo para subir unas fotos por si a alguien le sirve tambien, lo que vereis es una placa grande que abarca toda la cassetera, saludines gracias a todos por sus aportes me sirve para enterarme de lo que tengo entre manos.


----------



## josee (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola! Os dejo unas fotos de la cassetera y un enlace de la grabacion de un pista que no se si apreciareis se escuchan las vocales un poco gangosas, aun no tengo la cinta original para hacer ajustes. Que os parecen las pletinas?


----------



## analogico (Jul 17, 2020)

si tienes un pc con entrada de audio, puedes usar un osciloscopio por tarjeta de sonido






						Osciloscopio con la tarjeta de sonido
					

Hola.  Se que existen programitas para simular con la tarjeta de sonido un osciloscopio. Me podias indicar cuales son? Y cual de ellos es el mejor? Gracias y saludos.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




solo tienes que conectar la salida de audífonos a la entrada de audio


----------



## josee (Jul 17, 2020)

Lo mirare gracias analogico, la salida de audifonos del equipo a la entrada de audio del pc? Es peligroso hacer eso para la tarjeta de sonido? El inconveniente esque aqui no tengo pc voy a ver si con el portatil puedo. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2020)

Buenas, aunque no se ve la placa principal en las fotos, está claro que ese modelo no tiene conmutador de grabación y las conmutaciones las hace el micro o....

El motor siempre está en funcionamiento y las distintas funciones (play, rec, rewind...) se accionan posicionando la mecánica mediante el electroimán. Electroiman que a veces se quedaba "duro" y no podía posicionarse la mecánica.

Mi mediocre oído no detecta gangueo, mas bien podría ser algo de ¿distorsión? por un nivel inadecuado. 

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Jul 17, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Lo mirare gracias analogico, la salida de audifonos del equipo a la entrada de audio del pc? Es peligroso hacer eso para la tarjeta de sonido? El inconveniente esque aqui no tengo pc voy a ver si con el portatil puedo. Un saludo.



no,   lo pones a poco volumen antes de conectar,  los audífonos funcionan con poco voltaje


si  quieres asegurar la seguridad puedes usar una tarjeta de sonido  usb barata u otra tarjeta de sonido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2020)

Yo no se si se escucha "gangoso", lo que si veo es que: la grabación es horrible o está hecha con el Dolby activado y reproducida con el Dolby desactivado por la cantidad de agudos que tiene y el shshsh permanente.
Digo....si ya le has limpiado los cabezales y cambiado correas no hay motivo para que suene taaan feo.
Como se llama el tema??? A ver si encuentro otra grabacion para tener referencia.


----------



## josee (Jul 17, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas creo que el nivel esta bien porque se escucha bien, estoy reproduciendo desde un bluetho al auxiliar del equipo.

La grabacion la e hecho muy cerca de los altavoces justo delante de los agudos. Analogico pondre el volumen bajito y probare con el portatil.

Dr.Zoigberg las grabaciones con este movil son horribles de hecho estoy reproduciendo musica desde bluetho por que desde el cable de los auriculares del movil es horrible. Este equipo no lleva ningun boton de dolby.

El tema se llama: Roll On lincoln jesser feat anjulie.https://youtu.be/3tdMRzZxlrQ Gracias a todos, saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 17, 2020)

josee dijo:


> La grabacion la e hecho muy cerca de los altavoces justo delante de los agudos.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> mas bien podría ser algo de ¿distorsión? *por un nivel inadecuado.*





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> por la cantidad de agudos que tiene y el shshsh permanente.


Siseo era lo que pensaba y no me salía. Mas que gangueo es siseo, el gangeo es cuando va como a tirones y lo notarías en todo no sólo en una frecuencia o unos acordes (como me decía un día mi viejo después de cambiarle la correa).

Y..... una pregunta, ¿no puedes grabar de la radio, un cd, dvd u otra fuente de señal?

Escuchando la canción en yutube ya se nota un pelín de siseo-eco en los agudos, si le sumamos a eso una grabación deficiente con ajustes inadecuados los oidos sensibles se pondrán a dar palmas.


----------



## Gasparv (Jul 17, 2020)

Hoy debe ser casi imposible conseguir una cinta cassette patrón, para ajustar un reproductor. Hace años que no pongo en marcha la mía y sólo la conservo por estética. Las cintas he intentado regalarlas pero nadie las quiere ya ...


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

Hay unos cassette con jack 3.5mm que se puede conectar a una fuente de alta calidad, (telefono, computador, etc), para probar la calidad cassettera.








						19.69C$ 30% de DESCUENTO|Adaptador de reproductor de cinta MP3 para coche, Kit de reproductor de casete de Audio estéreo con Bluetooth 5,0 para coche Vintage SD MMC, novedad|Reproductor de casetes de coche|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com
				



Cuando se usan este tipo de cassetts, no hace falta activar la reducción de ruido dolby porque no hay cinta magnética y por ende no hay arrastre.
Lo mejor de todo es que es super sencillo, es solo un cabezal con un cable mallado y su conector 3.5mm.


----------



## josee (Jul 17, 2020)

Cuando vuelva aqui a la casa cogere cable y le conectare un dvd con un cd a ver que pasa, ya que el reproductor de cd no funciona hace años tampoco tiene solucion eso me da igual, utilizo el auxiliar. O con el mismo portatil con diferentes canciones, o como dices grabar la radio, probare y os informare.

Edito: sebsjata ese cassete no me sirve yo utilizo la entrada auxiliar, gracias 

Gracias compañeros, saludos.


----------



## Gasparv (Jul 17, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> Hay unos cassette con jack 3.5mm que se puede conectar a una fuente de alta calidad ...
> 
> Eso es de cuando los coches llevaban cassette, pero, ahora, todos llevan Bluetooth.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

josee dijo:


> sebsjata ese cassete no me sirve yo utilizo la entrada auxiliar, gracias


No se si no me entendiste o yo te entendí mal, ese cassette con cable lo reemplazas por tu cassette normal a cinta y lo conectas al celular, así descartas si el cassette normal a cinta está mal grabado.

aparte que puedes calibrar la velocidad colocando un tono, de 1kHz por ejemplo, desde el propio celular y miras la señal en un osciloscopio, o en su defecto un osciloscopio de PC como ya te comentaron


----------



## analogico (Jul 17, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> No se si no me entendiste o yo te entendí mal, ese cassette con cable lo reemplazas por tu cassette normal a cinta y lo conectas al celular, así descartas si el cassette normal a cinta está mal grabado, aparte que puedes calibrar la velocidad colocando un tono, de 1kHz por ejemplo, desde el propio celular y miras la señal en un osciloscopio, o en su defecto un osciloscopio de PC como ya te comentaron


no. no puedes calibrar la velocidad de la cinta con eso, por que no lleva cinta
si le pones una señal de 1khz  la casetera leera 1khz  sin importar la velocidad  que gire el casete


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> no. no puedes calibrar la velocidad de la cinta con eso, por que no lleva cinta
> si le pones una señal de 1khz  la casetera leera 1khz  sin importar la velocidad  que gire el casete


upss, no se que me pasó ahí, tienes toda la razón, que pena.


----------



## josee (Jul 18, 2020)

Gracias sebsjata por tu comentario, gracias analogico. Un saludo.


----------



## josee (Jul 20, 2020)

Hola, me he bajado un osciloescopio pero no lo entiendo, he metido audio por la entrada del pc y no hace nada no aparece el espectro nada, dejo una foto con el software que baje, gracias compañeros.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2020)

En mi humilde opinión usar un osciloscopio en este caso no sirve de nada ya que no se tiene una cinta patrón grabada, eso se usa cuando uno tiene grabado un tono de una frecuencia determinada y precisa, se pone en play y se mide la frecuencia con el osciloscopio, en base a eso se ajusta la velocidad del motor, tambien se usaba un frecuencimetro, pero en tu caso al no tener otra casetera que te pueda grabar algo a la velocidad correcta, es medio como sin sentido.


----------



## josee (Jul 20, 2020)

Me olvido del osciloescopio porque no tengo una cinta patron ni posibilidad de nada. Aunque me llego una cinta original pero de los 90, intentare ajustarlo como pueda.

Gracias sergiot, un saludo.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 20, 2020)

Si por algún motivo piensas usar el PC como osciloscopio te recomiendo este WaveForms es el mejor que eh provado y tiene muchas opciones interesantes, como trazado de bode, voltímetro, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2020)

Con la cinta grabada comercialmente y pones el mismo tema buscado en Youtube , y ahí tienes para comparar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> el mismo tema buscado en Youtube


Mejor en Spotify...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 20, 2020)

Solo a modo de entrometido. los motores de los Aiwa detrás tienen un pequeño agujero,detrás esta un pequeño trimmer. ahí si inserta un destornillador y se ajusta la velocidad del motor.. esos mabuchi, son muy buenos. 
Están tapados con una pequeña espuma..es el agujero que esta desfasado del centro del motor. 
Si lo desarmas tiene una pequeña placa controladora.


----------



## analogico (Jul 20, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola, me he bajado un osciloescopio pero no lo entiendo, he metido audio por la entrada del pc y no hace nada no aparece el espectro nada, dejo una foto con el software que baje, gracias compañeros.


es que ese e muy antiguo,
pero en la misma pagina hay recomendaciones de otros osciloscopios
mas nuevos




josee dijo:


> Me olvido del osciloescopio porque no tengo una cinta patron ni posibilidad de nada. Aunque me llego una cinta original pero de los 90, intentare ajustarlo como pueda.
> 
> Gracias sergiot, un saludo.


si encuentras lo mismo en digital

 puedes usar el audacity para comparar 
grabas una cancion y la comparas con su version digital


----------



## josee (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola, sin cinta patron dudo mucho que utilice software sebsjata gracias por tu consejo, como tengo una cinta original voy hacer el ajuste con youtube o spotify como bien dicen DOSMETROS y Dr.Zoigberg gracias.
Cuervobrujo que es el mabuchi? este motor si te fijas en la foto creo que lleva dos agujeros me imagino que uno de ellos servira para ajustar velocidades, pero antes de hacer eso probare con la cinta comercial a ver que tal aunque ya es algo antigua. Gracias.... Analogico probare con ese software lo conozco aunque nunca lo use, de todas formas siempre cae la calidad de audio al grabar en una cinta eso ya es normal, no puedo pedir más al equipo jeje. gracias por tu consejo, un saludo a todos. A ver si este finde me acerco por la casa y pongo la cinta original y pruebo, ya os comentare como quede.

Edito: mira la foto lleva dos agujeros el motor.


----------



## analogico (Jul 21, 2020)

no es para grabar a la cinta , la idea es que digitalices una cancion de tu casete original y compares con la misma canción de spotifi youtube


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 21, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Hola, sin cinta patron dudo mucho que utilice software sebsjata gracias por tu consejo, como tengo una cinta original voy hacer el ajuste con youtube o spotify como bien dicen DOSMETROS y Dr.Zoigberg gracias.
> Cuervobrujo que es el mabuchi? este motor si te fijas en la foto creo que lleva dos agujeros me imagino que uno de ellos servira para ajustar velocidades, pero antes de hacer eso probare con la cinta comercial a ver que tal aunque ya es algo antigua. Gracias.... Analogico probare con ese software lo conozco aunque nunca lo use, de todas formas siempre cae la calidad de audio al grabar en una cinta eso ya es normal, no puedo pedir más al equipo jeje. gracias por tu consejo, un saludo a todos. A ver si este finde me acerco por la casa y pongo la cinta original y pruebo, ya os comentare como quede.
> 
> Edito: mira la foto lleva dos agujeros el motor.


Mabuchi es la marca japonesa de esos motores...en tu foto si miras hay un agujero central... ese es para la lubricacion.. el otro agujerito... que esta desfasado ahí debajo de la goma espuma hay un pequeño trimmer smd ..con ese ajustas la velocidad...los Mabuchi tienen grabado a láser el logotipo.. por eso a simple vista no se ve...pero si buscas el código..en la pagina japonesa...te da el datasheet. del motor. y cuanto torque y rpm puede desarrollar...yo desarme 3 aiwa ... sin saber eso.. luego me di cuenta buscando..en Internet.. ahora tengo otro aiwa que pensé desguazarlo.. pero cuando abrí la casettera encontré un viejo casette, todo amarillo de los años que estuvo guardado o tirado, quien sabe......... lo pude hacer funcionar.. y volver a escuchar un casette en el 2020.. y tiene música disco de esa epoca...
es un AIWA : CA-DW325LH del cual no hay información.. pero desarme anteriormente  ...por no saber..2 aiwa con cambiador de 7 discos con doble casettera y experimente..por eso se que los aiwa ya traen ese tipo de motores y como desarmarlos..
PD: perdón por desvirtuar el post...


----------



## josee (Jul 22, 2020)

Gracias analogico lo comparare asi aunque ya se nota como suena al oido jeje, cuervobrujo no tenia ni idea lo del motor otra cosa que se gracias, mirare si es por velocidad por que no lo se. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2020)

Claro , para que no te confundas , la velocidad se regula desde el propio motor cómo te dijeron , y los agudos desde el cabezal.

Con el cassette que compraste regulas el cabezal al mejor sonido , luego comparas la cadencia-velocidad con el mismo tema desde Youtube o Spotify. 

Saludos !


----------



## josee (Jul 23, 2020)

Espero encontrar el tema porque esta cinta ya tiene sus años tambien, creo de los 90, si noto cadencia con el tema original tocare el motor aunque es muy poco el ajuste que necesita espero encontrar el tema en youtube o spoti utilizare shazam para buscar la cancion, muchas gracias DOSMETROS un placer leerte y leeros a todos.

Hola, he escuchado la cinta de cassete original y se escucha bien de un principio hasta el final, la velocidad de reproduccion es buena y la calidad de audio tambien... Buenos agudos medios y graves sin tocar el tornillo del cabezal.

He grabado desde la radio y tambien se escucha bien me falta conectar un reproductor de cd para acabar de comprobar si la grabacion es buena. Pero no traje cable para conectar el reproductor. He bajado la señal de audio del bluetho y parece que graba mucho mejor se escucha mejor, solo pasa con dos canciones todas las demas se escuchan bien en la grabacion. Estoy pensando en dejarlo tal cual esta sin tocar nada es raro no?

Estoy pensando que se a el dispositivo bluetho el que esta dando problemas en la grabacion.

Muchas gracias compañeros un abrazo.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 27, 2020)

Tene en cuenta que en las grabaciones se pierde mucho de la calidad original, ademas si estas grabando algo que le estas metiendo por fuera, como el bluetood, si te pasas de nivel se satura la grabacion y lo que sale es un desastre, siempre es mejor, menos que mas, en tema de grabación. En los equipos mas profecionales donde uno tiene controla de todo, se tenia que tener mucho cuidado con el niveld e grabación por medio de un control de volumen por cada canal y se miraba los vumetros para estar seguros de no sobre pasar los 0dB.


----------



## josee (Jul 30, 2020)

Asi es sergiot, en mi caso los ecualizadores estos que suben y bajan en la pantalla no se como se llaman, yo los llamo ecualizadores jeje mostraban la punta de picos en rojo creo que ya me estaba pasando de nivel de señal, y como son solo 2 canciones por que las demas se escuchan bien en la grabacion lo deje como problema resuelto.

Aunque aun tengo que probar con un dvd y un cd a ver como graba, no le puedo pedir más al equipete este. Gracias por tu comentario. Un saludo.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 31, 2020)

josee dijo:


> Asi es sergiot, en mi caso los ecualizadores estos que suben y bajan en la pantalla no se como se llaman...


Analizador de espectro


----------



## josee (Ago 1, 2020)

Gracias EdgardoCas no me acordaba.


----------



## josee (Feb 6, 2022)

Problema resuelto amigos, el problema era con el nivel de entrada del bluetooth, se lo baje y ahora graba las cintas muy bien, mejor de lo que creía. Le conecte también un discman CD y le ajuste el nivel de entrada y también muy bien, graba espectacular las cintas de cassette. Gracias a todos amigos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 6, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mi mediocre oído no detecta gangueo, mas bien podría ser algo de ¿distorsión? por un nivel inadecuado.


Yuhuu..... Acerté.!! 🕺🤣🤣

Me alegra que lo estés disfrutando, uno menos que va a la chatarra. 👍


----------



## josee (Feb 6, 2022)

Los únicos problemas que tenía la cassetera eran un cambio de correas (se las cambie todas) y el ajuste de señal de la fuente. La cinta original que reproduci se escucha espectacular, a este equipo lo quería salvar como sea, ya que le tengo mucho cariño, no es un equipo, es el equipo para mí claro jajaja. Así tenía contentos a mis vecinos con la música, me querían matar todos en la época de los 90, . Gracias amigos.


----------



## Andrxx (Feb 6, 2022)

Ni os imaginais lo grato que me resulta leer estos mensajes en el foro... la cinta de casette, soporta mejor el paso del tiempo de lo que dicen, conservo grabadas cintas de hace 20-30 años que se escuchan espectacularmente bien, grabadas en casettes de "calidad" (TDK, SONY). Sin embargo, CDs piratas del año 2.000 están comidos de hongos y son ilegibles.


----------



## malesi (Feb 6, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ni os imaginais lo grato que me resulta leer estos mensajes en el foro... la cinta de casette, soporta mejor el paso del tiempo de lo que dicen, conservo grabadas cintas de hace 20-30 años que se escuchan espectacularmente bien, grabadas en casettes de "calidad" (TDK, SONY). Sin embargo, CDs piratas del año 2.000 están comidos de hongos y son ilegibles.


Más tiempo yo las tengo de hace 49 años  lo que tiene ser "grande" pero no mayor  
Tengo grabaciones con mi voz hace 49 años que a veces animan y otras deprimen.


----------



## josee (Feb 7, 2022)

A mi me pasa lo mismo Andrxx tengo CDs del año 2000 y se han pelado la serigrafía del dibujo y la parte de abajo donde lee el láser, por lo tanto ese CD es ilegible y toca tirarlo a la basura jeje. En cambio las cintas están como nuevas y se escuchan muy bien, me las grababa mi primo en su torre musical akai de la época, y una que compre el año pasado con música de los 90 y tengo alguna que otra original.


----------



## josee (Feb 11, 2022)

Si malesi los mejores años y recuerdos por lo menos para mí jeje, un saludo.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 11, 2022)

josee dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo Andrxx tengo CDs del año 2000 y se han pelado la serigrafía del dibujo y la parte de abajo donde lee el láser, por lo tanto ese CD es ilegible y toca tirarlo a la basura jeje. En cambio las cintas están como nuevas y se escuchan muy bien, me las grababa mi primo en su torre musical akai de la época, y una que compre el año pasado con música de los 90 y tengo alguna que otra original.


Hola, le comento, un CD puede ser rescatado si se emplea un pulimento para policarbonato (el material que usan esos discos justamente), en su caso, ya que es de España, corre con ventaja, dado que facilmente se puede conseguir, yo hace tiempo encarge el Titanlux, que se emplea para pulir faros de auto y lo utilizaba para Dvds. Puede que haya mejores pulimentos que ese.

Aún recuerdo en La Plata recorriendo ferreterías y nadie sabia que era un pulimento para policarbonato XD

Sigo:
En una misma caja de DVD donde el platinado no toque la superficie y con la cara que el laser lee, se emplea en pulimento. Yo lo encargue a ese hace mucho en un viaje, aunque puede que haya mejores








Hacerlo sobre una caja de cd como la de debajo es más riesgoso, ya que corres el riesgo de dañar el platinado, de forma que sostienes el cd con una mano de los bordes y con la otra lo pules



Luego del pulido (puede que con uno solo no baste), toca rellenar.



La cera en aerosol viene bien, un poquito en algodón con la superficie ya limpia y la dejas unas horas, luego retiras los restos bien (hasta que no quede nada) con un trapito que no deje pelusas ni raye.

Puede que de 1º no salga, y muchas veces antes de ponerse con el que se quiere recuperar, lo ideal es ensayar con otros que sean los de portavaso.
El disco no saldrá como recién salido de fabrica, claro, pero puede llegar a ser rescatado.

Yo de esa forma llegue a rescatar varios y ni la pasta de dientes, ni la cascara de banana ni el gel para el pelo me funcionaron XD

Ahora, hoy en día el pulimento aún lo tengo, pero claro, al no estar en boga el formato físico, esta guardado, a la espera de hallarle un nuevo uso


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 11, 2022)

Eso funciona cuando el disco tiene arañazos, porque el usuario de a pié cree que son de adamantio, pero cuando entra en la escena el virus (hongo) deborador de CD, ahí no hay pulimento que valga.

He visto CDs que a parte de separarse en diferentes capas estaban como corroidos y lo malo es que eran de la marca blanca que se vendía donde trabajaba. 🙄🤣


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso funciona cuando el disco tiene arañazos, porque el usuario de a pié cree que son de adamianto, pero cuando entra en la escena el virus (hongo) deborador de CD, ahí no hay pulimento que valga.
> 
> He visto CDs que a parte de separarse en diferentes capas estaban como corridos y lo malo es que eran de la marca blanca que se vendía donde trabajaba. 🙄🤣


Bueno, si, cuando el platinado se ha separado, ya no tiene remedio, yo tengo entendido que también depende de la calidad del disco adquirido y como este guardado, a mi nunca me sucedio, pero claro, ocupaban tanto lugar que tras chequear su contenido, terminaron en la basura.
Cuando hacia copias, procuraba no adquirir lo más barato y ordinario.

Bien recuerdo casas de computación que vendían juegos piratas y empleaban esos famosos cds para ahorrar, que eso que cuentan les pasaba.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 11, 2022)

Claro, Maxell, TDK, tengo guardados de años y están como nuevos. Pero marcas de franquicias o desconocidas se deterioran al año algunos.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Claro, Maxell, TDK, tengo guardados de años y están como nuevos. Pero marcas de franquicias o desconocidas se deterioran al año algunos.


Eso me dijeron hace tiempo, y opte por seguir el consejo


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso funciona cuando el disco tiene arañazos🤣


Si, esa era la idea, transmitir un metodo eficiente para recuperarlos en ese caso, al menos por una cuestión de nostalgía hoy en día


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 11, 2022)

Había una leyenda urbana que decía que los CD no sé arañaban y si se arañaban no pasaba nada, el reproductor los leería bien... Así se cargaban el láser en dos días. 
Tenía un compi de trabajo que los llevaba todos juntos, sin carátula, en una bolsa de plástico en el maletero del coche.. 🙄🤦‍♂️


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Había una leyenda urbana que decía que los CD no sé arañaban y si se arañaban no pasaba nada, el reproductor los leería bien... Así se cargaban el láser en dos días.
> Tenía un compi de trabajo que los llevaba todos juntos, sin carátula, en una bolsa de plástico en el maletero del coche.. 🙄🤦‍♂️


La 1º vez que siento esa trola, y si la hubiese sentido en su momento, no me la habría tragado XD. Las malas grabaciones también afectan al laser encima, por eso se decía en el caso de los DVDS pirateados que desgastan el laser rapidamente, y se debe a eso en general, no por el simple hecho de ser un DVD R.
Siempre procure cuidar mi 1º y aún funcional reproductor de DVDs y lo mismo el de Mp3 a traves de cd, cuidando las grabaciones.

Nunca me gustaron ni los sobres, ni bolsitas, ni los estuches de bolsitas, cada uno siempre en su caja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> La 1º vez que siento esa *trola*


😳 😳 😳 😳 😳 😳


----------



## unmonje (Feb 11, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Ni os imaginais lo grato que me resulta leer estos mensajes en el foro... la cinta de casette, soporta mejor el paso del tiempo de lo que dicen, conservo grabadas cintas de hace 20-30 años que se escuchan espectacularmente bien, grabadas en casettes de "calidad" (TDK, SONY). Sin embargo, CDs piratas del año 2.000 están comidos de hongos y son ilegibles.


Los CD y DVD mas cercanos en el tiempo, según tengo entendido,  se los comenzó a fabricar en base a polímeros derivados del grano de maíz, para que en pocos años degraden  y no se conviertan  en un salvavidas de plomo para la humanidad.
Según dicen, se trata de una molécula bastante mas grande que la de otros polímeros sintéticos y permite que las bacterias den cuenta de ellas y puedan desmembrarlas fácilmente para reciclar, como hacen con las demás cosas de la naturaleza.    
También, aparentemente, la luz ultravioleta ayuda en estos casos, cuando se hayan a la intemperie..
Hoy dia, se puede comprobar esto, comprando en las ferreterías, bolsas de acopio. Es notable como, al dejarlas llenas al sol, en 2 o 3 semanas degradan y se rajan a lo largo perdiendo el contenido. Hay que usarlas pero no dejarlas al sol mañanero.


----------



## J2C (Feb 11, 2022)

.


Disculpen, donde consiguen la que fuman/aspiran??



Yo con la que consigo en Puerta 7 a lo sumo y con viento a favor llego a Puerta 6, pero ustedes se pegan unos viajes de PM que ni que fueran en el Enterprise con el Comandante Kirk y el Sr. Spock !!!!!!


.


----------



## josee (Feb 13, 2022)

Hola, yo guardaba los CDs en un estuche con fundas separados cada uno, y en tarrinas, no se tocaban entre ellos y algunos como dije se pelaron la pátina de arriba y abajo pero no todos, solo los de una marca en concreto, no recuerdo la marca, los demás se mantuvieron sin problemas. Aún tengo muchos y los escucho recordando tiempos pasados. Un saludo


----------



## josee (Mar 10, 2022)

También me he dado cuenta que la falta de uso también influye en el mal funcionamiento de los mecanismos, aunque ahora lo estoy usando mucho más. Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2022)

Sí, es conveniente, cada vez que se repara, hacerle una buena limpieza de la mecánica. Brocha, algodón y alcohol para dejar todo como la patena y ..... grasa la justa, donde haga falta única y exclusivamente.
Con esto nos aseguramos del buen funcionamiento y evitamos averías futuras.

Y esto se aplicaría a todos los aparatos, Reproductores de cassettes, vídeos VHS, betamax o 2000, lectores de CD y DVD, etc..

Y aclaro que hay grasas especiales para plásticos y grasas para metales, si hay posibilidad, usarlas adecuadamente para evitar desgaste prematuro de plásticos sujetos a fricción.
Saludos.


----------



## josee (Mar 10, 2022)

Así es correcto, el buen uso de grasas para estas cosas... Lo se porque sigo aun youtuber que hace reparaciones de equipos de todo tipo, saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> hacerle una buena limpieza de la mecánica


Me ha pasado que por mas limpio y engrasado (a consciencia) funcionaba mejor sucio que limpio.
Esto incluía cambio de correas, limpieza a fondo y reengrase...

No sé por qué se dá esa situación, pero lo dejo para que no se vuelvan locos, que puede pasar, principalmente en las bandejas de 3 cd de equipos de audio


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me ha pasado que por mas limpio y engrasado (a consciencia) funcionaba mejor sucio que limpio.
> Esto incluía cambio de correas, limpieza a fondo y reengrase...
> 
> No sé por qué se dá esa situación, pero lo dejo para que no se vuelvan locos, que puede pasar, principalmente en las bandejas de 3 cd de equipos de audio


¿ Será por eso que desarrollaron la transmisión directa me pregunto ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me ha pasado que por mas limpio y engrasado (a consciencia) funcionaba mejor sucio que limpio.
> Esto incluía cambio de correas, limpieza a fondo y reengrase...


El ex jefe que me enseñó a reparar VHS me tuvo una tarde limpiando una mecánica.
De vez en cuando venía, me miraba, miraba el vídeo y me decía: "Mal, está sucio, se tiene que poder comer en él".. 🤨

Mi viejo una vez tuvo la feliz idea de meterle mano al equipo de música, no sé si se imaginó que no sonaban bien las cintas o qué... Desmontó el equipo y engrasó la polea del capstan y la correa. 🤦‍♂️
No sé qué pasó ahí, pero después de limpiarlo como diez veces, sustituir el motor, el Ic regulador de velocidad, el rodillo presor, la correa y volverlo a limpiar todo varias veces, sin apreciar nada de aceite por ningún rincón... Lo tuve que dejar por imposible, siempre lloraba o fluctuaba el sonido de las cintas. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️😡😠🤬


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Las veces que nos toco como semi reparado (funcionaba, pero muy mal), fue porque o lo llevaron a otro lado (un desastre la gran mayoria de mi ciudad), o lo dejaban funcionar asi hasta que el driver, el mecanismo (los plasticos) o las correas se agotaban.
A un equipo tuvimos que hacerle un circuito con rele para controlar el motor de la bandeja, para que la arrastre, ya que el driver no tenia ya la fuerza para moverlo. Obvio que fue un desastre el arreglo, pero al menos funcionaba (el circuito lo hizo un colega con mas experiencia)


----------



## josee (Mar 13, 2022)

A mi la bandeja de 5 CDs del equipo hace muchos años que dejó de funcionar, lo lleve a varios técnicos y no pudieron repararla me dijeron que era irreparable, no había manera de que enganchará los CDs, así que ahora aprovecho el auxiliar la radio y las casseteras.


----------

